# Crazy things we do for goats



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, so I'm not sure I should admit this....but here goes. I've slept with my window open every night since the boys were able to come and go from their house at night at free will, so I can hear them and make sure all is well  Mostly I just hear them coughing and choking on the hay or alfalfa they're hoarding. They are so funny and head straight in at dusk and don't come out until it's fully light. Well, it's getting hard to do now that the temp has started dropping at night. I told my husband he'll need to get a extra quilt or start sleeping in his 20 degree mummy bag :lol:

So, I'm wondering what crazy things you all have done for your goats?


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Cray things we do for goats*

Actually, I think I mostly do this for me


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I sleep out in the kidding pen when the does are due to kid. Has anyone tried to sleep on a very narrow stretcher bed with a goat on it? When the goat also happens to be full-grown? And when the goat also happens to be three days overdue to kid? :shock: Thankfully there has only been the one doe so far who has learned to sleep on the bed, and thankfully she kidded the next night (11:45pm) because the night before, with her on my bed, (covering all except the pillow and less than one foot of space) I got very nearly frozen and extremely cramped from trying to huddle under less than a foot of blanket. :| 
All the other times the doe(s) haven't found out that it is nice to sleep on my bed with me, and from then on I have made extra sure to leave no bedding on it so that they can't get on comfortably. 
Cazz


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't do crazy things for goats...

The first couple nights we had Larry, Moe and Curley I slept in the pen with them to help with bonding.

I took Pig to work with me the first couple weeks for the same reason.

He went canoeing with Hannah and I.

But that wasn't for the goats. It was for me.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

When my boys were little it was a snowy cold winter. I took a book to the barn to read to them. My head was turned and one of them ate the page I was reading. So now we have sing alongs in the winter. Just a few songs before bed. I would really like to learn to play the harmonica for them. 
IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I ordered a scythe so I could make hay out of my leftover spring weeds. When I opened the package, Mikey ate the paperwork out of my hand. Fortunately, scythes are not very difficult to assemble.


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

Crazy?

ALL of it *laugh*

The fence, the packs, the walks, the vet visits, oooooh lord, WHAT HAVE I DONE?!?


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, but they're so worth it! I've never been a animal person, but was excited to get into goat packing because of all the outdoor activities we do and the fact that goats would make it easier. We decided to start out with kids so we could bond, but had no idea what all was involved despite all the research we did. Now, I could care less about anything other than my boys anymore, I can't believe the amount of joy they have brought to our lives. That kinda sounds cheesy, but I'm honestly head over heels for them (yeah, they got me right where they want me :shock: ). My husband sometimes ask "Would it be ok if I ran out and grabbed ober baby? I just wanna bring him in and snuggle for awhile!"


----------

